# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Recibo de la luz y moratoria nuclear

## Jonasino

> Lunes, 26 Octubre 2015 
>     Última actualización: Lunes, 26 Octubre 2015 
> 
> Los consumidores de electricidad dejarán de pagar desde hoy, 26 de octubre, el pago de la entonces moratoria nuclear aprobada en 1984 y repercutida anualmente desde 1996 en el recibo de la luz, cuyo importe ha ascendido a lo largo de 19 años a 5.717 millones de euros.
> 
> 
> luzEn 1984, de acuerdo con el contenido del Plan Energético Nacional aprobado en dicho año, fueron paralizadas las obras de cinco reactores nucleares españoles que se hallaban entonces en fase de construcción: Lemóniz I y II en Vizcaya, con una potencia de 930 MW cada una, Valdecaballeros I y II en Badajoz, con 975 MW de potencia unitaria, y Trillo II en Guadalajara, con 1.041 MW.
> 
> Fuentes de la Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y la Competencia (CNMC) han explicado a Europa Press que quedará liquidado el tramo B de la moratoria nuclear, cuyo último cobro a través del recibo se efectuó el 31 de agosto pasado.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...atoria-nuclear

----------

F. Lázaro (31-oct-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

La broma nos ha salido bien cara. Entre ésto, las subvenciones a las renovables, las subvenciones al carbón...

Menuda política energética. Viva el despilfarro, como si nos sobraran esos papeles de colores con dibujos de puentes en el reverso

----------

Jonasino (31-oct-2015)

----------

